# ¡Feliz Día de la Amistad!



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Amigos,

Para todos aquellos que celebren el día de San Valentín, el día de la amistad, el día del amor... y también para todos aquellos que no lo celebren pero que están presentes aquí, ¡un enorme abrazo! 

¡Que lo pasen de lo mejor! ¡Gracias por estar ahí!

Erasmo.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Erasmo. Muchas gracias por abrir este hilo en nombre de toda la comunidad forera, y te deseo muchas felicidades en este día y que la pases muy bien con los tuyos.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## avok

Gracias....

Mas es el día del "amor", no es el día de la "amistad" aqui


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* ¡Feliz Día del Amor y la Amistad/San Valentín! *_​ 
*Espero que los consientan a todos como se merecen. *​ 
*Un abrazo desde México,*
*Beatriz*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Felicito a Erasmo por la fantástica idea de abrir este hilo.

En Cuba, al menos cuando yo era niña, el 14 de febrero era el Día de los Enamorados.   En los Estados Unidos me acostumbré a que esta fecha representa el Día del Amor y la Amistad.  Así que felicito a todos mis amigos foreros ... a los amigos que ya descubrí y a los que me falta por descubrir.

Que Dios los bendiga, que pasen un día lleno de sonrisas y que el corazón se les llene de sana alegría.

Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> Para todos aquellos que celebren el día de San Valentín, el día de la amistad, el día del amor... y también para todos aquellos que no lo celebren pero que están presentes aquí, ¡un enorme abrazo!
> 
> ¡Que lo pasen de lo mejor! ¡Gracias por estar ahí!
> 
> Erasmo.


¡Gracias Erasmo!, más allá de la propuesta comercial, ¡¡felicitaciones para todos los que encuentran el amor en la amistad, y la amistad en el amor!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas gracias por abrir este post Erasmo. 
Un abrazo para todos, que sus corazones estén siempre llenos de amor!!!!!
Un cariñoso abrazo!!!
UVA-Q


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES A TODOS!!!
EN ESPECIAL AL AUTOR DEL HILO....
Es fecha oportuna para recordar a los amigos, los que estan día a día, los que se fueron, los que vemos de ves en cuando, los incondicionales, que se yo...para compartir.
Ademas del ingrediente comercial que apunta Inés, es bueno enternecernos de vez en cuando 

Saludos
♥ Rosangelus ♥♥♥​


----------



## CarolMamkny

ROSANGELUS said:


> FELICIDADES A TODOS!!!
> 
> EN ESPECIAL AL AUTOR DEL HILO....
> Es fecha oportuna para recordar a los amigos, los que estan día a día, los que se fueron, los que vemos de ves en cuando, los incondicionales, que se yo...para compartir.
> Ademas del ingrediente comercial que apunta Inés, es bueno enternecernos de vez en cuando ​
> Saludos
> 
> ♥ Rosangelus ♥♥♥​


 
¡Que lindo hilo!   Feliz día a todos, muchos abrazos para mis chicos y besos para mis chicas del foro (bueno y para los que ya no están tan chicos )- Brindemos por nuestra amistad y por los amigos que se fueron- y a los que los "fueron" - HAPPY V-DAY


----------



## Fernita

*Muchísimas gracias querido Erasmo. Realmente has estado genial como siempre.*

*Un beso de aquellos, con mucho cariño, para todos mis tan queridos amigos y amigas de este foro maravilloso.*

*¡¡¡Y a todos los que hacen posible que estemos aquí!!!*​ 
*Feliz vida con amor, comprensión, amistad y armonía.*

Fernita.​


----------



## Jaén

Bellas palabras, Inés y Fernita!

Les deseo a todos, de corazón, que todos los días tengan un motivo para celebrar al amor y la amistad!

Saludos con cariño!!

Alberto.

Carol, es "La trinca", pero yo la escuché la primera vez con los "Toreros"


----------



## Fernita

Jaén said:


> Bellas palabras, Inés y Fernita!
> 
> Les deseo a todos, de corazón, que todos los días tengan un motivo para celebrar al amor y la amistad!
> 
> Saludos con cariño!!
> 
> Alberto.
> 
> Carol, es "La trinca", pero yo la escuché la primera vez con los "Toreros"


 
¡Por los clavos de Cristo! Querida ranita cruel, ¿algún día te puedes portar bien?

¡Besos!


----------



## Kibramoa

Como dicen en mi terra, más vale tarde que nunca: Muchas felicidades.
Espero que hayan pasado un bonito día del Amor y la Amistad.

Su amiga,

Kibramoa


----------



## anthodocheio

¡QUÉ BUENA IDEA ERASMO!​ 
¡FELICIDADES A TODOS!​ 
PARA MÍ ESTA SÍ QUE ES UNA COMUNIDAD DE AMIGOS  ​ 

Saludos,​ 
Cristina . . . . . .​


----------



## romarsan

Ufffff, llego tarde otra vez ​ 
¡Convirtamos la contrariedad en éxito!​ 
FELIZ DIA DE LA AMISTAD 2009 ​ 

Ahora ya no llego tarde ​ 
Ahora en serio Erasmo y compañía, un beso a todos y feliz dia, mes, año...​


----------



## argentina84

*¡Felía Día para todos los enamorados...de la vida y de Word Reference!*

*¡Felíz día para quienes tienen con quien celebrarlo, también!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELIZ DÍA DE AMISTAD PARA CADA UNO DE VOSOTROS FOREROS MUY AMABLES Y SIMPÁTICOS!

QUIERO DECIROS EN ESTA OCASIÓN QUE HA SIDO MARAVILLOSO Y PROVECHOSO ENCONTRAR A GENTE DE DIFERENTES PAÍSES, DE CADA RINCÓN DE LA TIERRA, Y SABER QUE TODOS PODEMOS AYUDARNOS Y DISFRUTAR DE NUESTROS CONOCIMIENTOS MUTUAMMENTE EN UN AMBIENTE AMISTOSO Y FELIZ.

MUCHÍSIMAS GRAIAS DE TODO CORAZÓN A CADA UNO DE VOSOTROS ESTIMADOS 
OS QUIERO...

(lo siento por mis faltas)


----------



## bb008

*¡Aaaaaayyyyy! me perdí el día de la amistad, pero no importa:*
*"Al final, no nos acordaremos tanto de las palabras de nuestros enemigos, sino de los silencios de nuestros amigos (Martin Luther King, Jr.)"*


----------



## Mirlo

No te preocupes yo también me lo perdí, me da tanta pena ERASMO G.

¡Felicidades aunque tarde!
¡La amistad sigue!


----------



## speedier

I am a very forgetful person, and so, I am hoping that you will allow me to post for next year now.

So I propose a toast to:

*el día de San Valentín, el día de la amistad, el día del amor...*

For 14th February 2009.

Is that OK?


----------

